# Help with creating logo/artwork



## Soulthief (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello!

After many many MANY years being stuck in a reheasal room with a few gigs here and there, me and my band are at a point to start with some serious promoting and trying to get somewhere.
For a while now, I've worked on some decent mixes, made a video clip and starting to get some good responses.
But we immediately faced a big problem. Non of us is able to create a decent logo and some artwork! 
So I am looking for someone, a "volunteer" who can and is willing to help me/us out! 

Cheers!


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 18, 2015)

Perhaps the best strategy is to think of examples of album art you/your band likes in an aesthetic similar to what you're looking for and to contact those artists to see what they can do for you. Asking for people to come to you with ideas depends on the probability of what they have being what you want.

As far as a logo is concerned, maybe the same advice is applicable, but I'm not really into logos.


----------



## shaynedepugh (Oct 18, 2015)

I think your first step should be to set your budget. If your budget is zero, then maybe trade services with a friend or family member. Trading services is much better than trying to convince someone to do a bunch of work for nothing. I've got experience with both logo design and album art, and neither (usually) come cheap.


----------



## PhilT (Feb 9, 2016)

as a rough guess, how much do you guys reckon creating a professional looking logo would cost?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 9, 2016)

Depends on the artist. One by Putrid (an established guy who's been at it for over a decade and does most stuff hand drawn) was $100+ but he spent a good amount of time on it. Less elaborate stuff I've been quoted mostly $50-75


----------



## shaynedepugh (Feb 13, 2016)

I usually quote between $300-500, and that would be considered low for professional logo design. There's plenty of people with a little more experience than me charging $1,000-5,000. It all depends on what you want.


----------



## broj15 (Feb 13, 2016)

Sounds a bit unorthodox, but I'd either go to a tattoo shop and ask one of the artists there, or maybe go to the closest college and ask a few graphic artists if they'd be able to help.


----------

